# Whats in your Bream Box?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

6" stickbaits, 1/2oz Size 5/0 jigheads and Halco 180mm deep divers.

No wonder I can't catch bream.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

The magical box of wonders and mystery!!!

I have light lures, heavy lures, bibbed lures, bibbless lures, sinking lures, floating lures and suspending lures. I have vibes, blades, poppers and minnows. I have things which imitate beetles, bugs, lizards, frogs and birds. I have Ecogear, Bassday, river2sea, Jackal and Smiths.

I have grubs, minnows, single curltails, double curltails and worms. I have lures shaped like crabs, shrimp and things I've never even seen before.

I have green lures, yellow lures, clear lures, red lures, orange lures, purple lures, black lures, white lures, striped lures, speckled lures, and flourescent lures!

I have light jigheads, heavy jigheads, weightless jigheads, snaggless jigheads. I have torpedo heads, round heads, resin heads and hidden weights. I have large hooks, small hooks, j hooks and stinger hooks.

I have light leader, heavy leader, braided line and flurocarbon line.

I have wide spools, shallow spools, titanium lipped spool, small spools.

I have garlic scent, fish scent, pheromone, gel scent, spray scent and dipping scent!

I have..................................sorry, I had to stop and take a breath!

Ya know, on any given day out there while loaded up with all this crap, the one and only lure I need to carry with me............is the one which I didn't have on that day!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nuffink , i pitched them all out and replaced them with Bass lures


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

I think ranger stole my tackle box :lol:


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

I hate threads like this. Now I see all the stuff I don't have and the old credit cards going to get a flogging, just as well there's no wife to complain.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

fishnut said:


> I'm looking forward to Buff seeing this one ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol: .
> Cheers Darren

























Maybe after February (ABT) :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Well a sneak peek of my bream Boxes









Plano Flip siders with the Mod or Plano 3701 boxes :twisted:


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Ye Gods, Buff, you've got more bream tackle boxes than I've got bream lures. There's probably a 12 step program for people like you :lol:

Cheers,


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

What does the tallish amber coloured, mexican, twist top lure at the front catch ?


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

solatree said:


> What does the tallish amber coloured, mexican, twist top lure at the front catch ?


FISHERMAN!! Just like most other shiney lures!!!!!
And both go well with fish (Cooked or alive- respectively speaking).

Dear god buff, you need help, your like some kind of Lure collecting bowerbird! 
Thank you, i feel much better about my addiction now!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Levi said:


> FISHERMAN!! Just like most other shiney lures!!!!!


Never has Truer words been spoken  :twisted: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

A lurelogic Bite-Me, an sx-40 and a tiny crawdad. Love my crawdads.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Bream


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Unfortunelty I am like buff a bream lure tragic, I have just as much, but no where as neatly organised LOL most of mine are spread out in hatchs awaiting use, in the bucket of fresh cleaning them after use. Not to mention the ones that have been clean an haven't been put back in the tackle box.

Or then theres the new packets I bought for a purpose never used an haven't opened yet await use laying on my desk, or the ones that dropped out in the back of the car. :lol:

Must have lure for summer any walk the dog style eg: ecogear PX45 is a good one, sx40 style minnows (i have lots of them) and of course the pain in the arse blades, I don't like them but there a neccessity.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

The same lures I use to catch bass when I am fishing close to the surface, they are mostly Japanese that dive 6 foot or less. So if I want to chase bream(not likely) i can use them but if I want to chase bass close to the surface(very likely) I can use these.

But if I want to catch bream just slice up a bit of raw chicken breast on a long shank whiting hook and they'll be on the chew in no time. Throw a bit of **** on if you want a cocktail for them.

Cheers


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

> When you say ****, do you mean cheese and if so, what type?


Sorry, **** Cheddar, any cheddar will do.

Cheers


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

eric said:


> I'm getting Grinner onto this.
> 
> By the end of next week he'll have covered most of the main British cheeses


Mmmmm Stilton, if the fish don't eat it the smell will knock them out :twisted:

Added a couple more Chubby's to the collection :twisted: 
A sneek peek at one of the new colours


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

a pink chubby, old news been tinkering with mine for years. :lol: Sorry couldnt let it go.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

shiznic said:


> Sorry couldnt let it go.


Maybe why its turned Pink :? :shock: :lol: ;-)


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

hopefully very soon in these holidays ill have a job and own as many lures as buff :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

